# first times a charm



## cutrunner

caught my first redfish today.. im not rele a beginner.. lol just never ran into a redfish.. it was 25 inches and to make it better i sightcasted it on a flat. pics coming soon.. sorry.. im computer illiterate


----------



## out-cast

Congrats!! We'll have to get the Treasure Coast crew together and fish some time.


----------



## cutrunner

sounds good to me. who lives in the area besides tomfl and gramps and me and you?


----------



## MATT

Don't forget about me..............


----------



## jimbarn1961

Me too  I like to fish power plant and north but will gladly go south if had some buds to do it with. Don't sweat it it took me ten months b4 I caught my first red feesh ;D


----------



## gheenoe

I usually fish during the middle of the week around the inlet and hells gate. Ive only caught 2 red fish around here the same way just by accident.


----------



## out-cast

and once in awhile Kyle/chasing tail graces us with his presence ;D


----------



## cutrunner

sounds like we should all get together one day and either fish normally or have a mini tournament doing the 202 zebco idea lol that would b fun


----------



## HighSide25

ill be there next week fishing inshore from ft.pierce-sebastian inshore, mostly round island.

if the dolphin bite is still going on im thinking of a little trip down to jupiter one weekend, microskiff style.


----------



## cutrunner

lol that sounds cool. the cobia bite was crazy a couple weekends ago. me and my buddies swam off the beach and speared some


----------



## tedcombs

I will hop in on some of this action, I dont head back to school til mid august so im down to fish anytime. Sounds like an even meet would be ft pierce area cause we have some vero boys and some stuart boys.


----------



## beyondhelp

I fish around Round Island alot but don't catch much. Still learning.


----------



## cutrunner

alot of guys fish there. is it that good?


----------



## out-cast

> alot of guys fish there. is it that good?


Yep


----------



## Gramps

> alot of guys fish there. is it that good?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...

No. Nothing but mullet and gaftops. Not worth the drive, gas money, or a-holes in pickup's at the ramp...



;D


----------



## jimbarn1961

Seems to me there is a one year old ECHO here.

Some fellers said them same words to me about a year ago. They were so nice to show my boys and I just how bad it was. Now we go back every week sometimes twice. I don't know why we keep trying. ;D Hmm wonder if their hiden something in that there IRL??


----------



## cutrunner

maybe one of you guys could show me why it sucks?


----------

